# Four More NXIVM " Cult " Memebers Arrested Today.....Stormy Daniels/Hillary Rodham Clinton Are Next



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2018/07/24/seagrams-nxivm-bronfman-russell-salzman/

*This is Huge !*

*This lady is the funding source that kept NXIVM alive !*

*Stormy Daniels and Hillary Rodham Clinton are both DIRECTLY involved in*
*this sick Sex Cult !*


----------

